# LCX-27C Screen



## CES (Nov 24, 2006)

Just installed a new 27C and can only see the screen picture at a certain 
angle of the sun. This is with glasses on and off is there a setting I'm missing.

CES


----------



## saugeye_nut (Apr 7, 2007)

hit your power button a couple of times, it sounds like you have the brightness on low power.


----------



## CES (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks 
That was it.

Chuck


----------

